
Twitter, Microsoft, and Google say they haven’t scanned messages like Yahoo - dustinmoris
https://techcrunch.com/2016/10/04/twitter-microsoft-and-google-say-they-havent-scanned-messages-like-yahoo/
======
doctorshady
If they did, wouldn't they be under a gag order, a-la PRISM?

